

Ask HN: What are some non-verbal ways of letting others know not to bother you? - era86

Just out of curiosity, how do you let people know you don&#x27;t want to be interrupted while writing code?
======
xauronx
Headphones in, code on both screens (reddit on one screen says "I've got spare
time"), posture (bent over keyboard, staring intently is much less
approachable than lounging back), not looking around (making eye contact
invites them to chat). If they walk to your desk wait 10 seconds before
pulling out your headphones, they might just walk away, or at least know
they're interrupting.

------
phildougherty
+1

